# Java Fern Mat



## rowrunner (May 22, 2012)

I'm starting my second tank and going to put in a good amount of Java Fern. What would be the best mat material? I'm sure tying it would be the best way but are there any other ways of attaching it?


----------



## amberoze (May 22, 2012)

Cocoa fiber mat. Comes in rolls that are easy to cut to size. By the time the mat dies any significant biodegrading, the Java fern roots are so tangled together that it'll be impossible to sperate pieces of rhizome without scissors.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rowrunner (May 22, 2012)

Never heard of it. Where can I get it?


----------



## amberoze (May 22, 2012)

Try Amazon.com.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

i like to use slate tile. it can be broke into strips and i super glue the java fern to it


----------



## snakeskin (Jul 28, 2005)

I got my coco fiber mat from petsmart for $5 in the hermit crab section. It is used to surround the walls of their terrariums. 

I sewed the java fern in and they are now sending roots down into the fiber... really cool!


----------



## rowrunner (May 22, 2012)

Thank you very much. Will pick up today. About how big a piece did you use?


----------



## snakeskin (Jul 28, 2005)

4'' x 7'' I just cut it out and used brown polyester thread and a needle to sew the java ferns on.


----------



## Zorfox (Jun 24, 2012)

If you go with coco mat use hydroponic grade. Coir is usually cured in seawater so the salt content is very high. Many of the hydroponic sources have been cured in freshwater.


----------



## rowrunner (May 22, 2012)

I got my fiber today, I'm not a fan of sewing ha. I cut my first piece too small going to attach the rest on a different and bigger piece. Another pair of helping hands might make a difference. Just like anything else with this hobby, what works good in your head doesn't really work in a tank.


----------



## Zorfox (Jun 24, 2012)

That's great! Post some pics when you're done. Would love to see it.


----------



## rowrunner (May 22, 2012)

Here ya go. Just kinda crammed the mat between two pieces of wood.


----------



## Zorfox (Jun 24, 2012)

Looks awesome, great job! Your tank looks so clean. That sword is getting big :icon_eek:


----------



## rowrunner (May 22, 2012)

The sword is from my other tank. I need some mantaince tips for swords I let it get too big.


----------



## rowrunner (May 22, 2012)

I had that one and one to match in my 30l so I put 1 in the 40b. I need to split the one in the 30 and figure I better way to manage it. I put way too much time in between trimmings.


----------

